# Like part of the family



## coal_man (Sep 18, 2003)

Here are some pictures of my other Simplicity. It is like part of the family because it has been around about as long as I have. It is a System 5010. I have the original owner's manual and receipt from the dealer from which it was bought by my dad. I plan on doing a full restoration before long and will show my progress as it goes.

<img src =http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=44123b3e-64bc-4b50-2c6e-1f5161c02c72&size=lg>

<img src =http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=22f455f7-319a-5328-3e48-2c993cea2a06&size=lg>

That's the same tractor and the same kid, just about 27 years later. In my case, I would say if I think I am old, then the tractor must be too.:truth: As you can tell by the first pic, my parents were trying to get me hooked on tractors at an early age.

coal_man


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Nice*

It nice to still have your dads old tractor i have my Granddads 32 year old snapper and i will never part with it. I see your first tractor in the first picture do you still have it. I m sure it would be worth some cash.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy that old simp sure got small over the years huh? 

My Dad had an old Farmall C, and I always thought the thing was HUGE! Was on one last year, boy it seemed kinda small. Hmmmm


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm curious as to what happened to the toy pedal tractor behind you in the first pic? That could be worth as much as the real one!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*You shoud do an ad for simplicity...*

Thats awesome coal man... Thats gotta say a lot for the tractor that 'lasts a lifetime' 
amazing so you been riding on that thing for 27 years.... did they have hour meters on them back then? id be curious how many hours on it...


----------



## coal_man (Sep 18, 2003)

No hour meter Simple_John, so I don't really know how many hours it has on it. It still runs good and I use it during the summer to cut an area of my property that grows up with weeds and is too rough to use the Landlord. I just leave the deck in the highest position and creep along in first gear.

The pedal tractor in the first picture I think was made of plastic and I broke the front wheel off of it. I "upgraded" to another pedal tractor after that, but I don't have it either. I think my new one may have even been green.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I had a green and yellow one when i was a young lad wish i still had it.:duh: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I had a green and yellow one when i was a young lad wish i still had it.:duh:
> Jody *


Were they even making green and yellow back then:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------

